# sex change op for 16 year old in Spain



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes I saw that. I dont know what I think really. Maybe because I'm lucky enough to be born in the right gender??? But I cant help thinking that there is too much emphesis on people "inner selves" these days and surely its almost sexism to discriminate against one on gender and choose to be a different sex!????

As for doing it at 16???? I dont know, I dont suppose it matters what age - will they live to regret it?? Are they too young and inexperienced to know? maybe!! It does seem a shame and pointless to mutilate a body and go thru all that performance when at the same time the world is trying to close the gap between the genders anyway

Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

After a long night of making love, this guy rolls over, looks and notices a framed picture of another man on the nightstand by the bed. Naturally, the guy begins to worry.

"Is this your husband?" he inquires nervously.

"No, silly." she replies, snuggling up to him.

"Your boyfriend then?" he asks.

"No, not at all," she whispers, nibbling away at his ear.

"Is it your dad or your brother?" he asks, hoping to be reassured.

"No, no, no!!!" she says.

"Well who is he then?" demands the bewildered guy.

Calmly the girl replies, "That's me before the surgery."


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can't imagine what it must be like to think my body doesn't reflect my sex, so I can't begin to understand what people like this and their families lives are like, but it can't be fun.
AS to whether some one should be operated on at 16 - no idea without living through it myself.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some of the stuff I did in the UK involved working with with transgendered people. Until I actually met and became friendly with one particular person -a leading nuclear physicist, working at Alderemaston- I was prejudiced and found the whole concept repulsive.
People who go through all the necessary medical and psychological procedures required in the UK at least to change gender do not do so lightly, believe me. To say your life will never be the same is an enormous understatement on many levels other than the obvious.
Public prejudice is just one of the obstacles to be overcome.
The thing that stuck in my mind about my friend was that as 'he' the prefix Dr. - a double PhD gained at Oxford for two theses -was routinely used. When he became she this was not allowed.
Petty and unjust.
As for the sixteen-year-old -only the boy and his family know the whys and wherefores of this decision.
Not for the rest of us to judge, really.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Some of the stuff I did in the UK involved working with with transgendered people. Until I actually met and became friendly with one particular person -a leading nuclear physicist, working at Alderemaston- I was prejudiced and found the whole concept repulsive.
> People who go through all the necessary medical and psychological procedures required in the UK at least to change gender do not do so lightly, believe me. To say your life will never be the same is an enormous understatement on many levels other than the obvious.
> Public prejudice is just one of the obstacles to be overcome.
> The thing that stuck in my mind about my friend was that as 'he' the prefix Dr. - a double PhD gained at Oxford for two theses -was routinely used. When he became she this was not allowed.
> ...


Adios !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't imagine what it must be like to think my body doesn't reflect my sex, so I can't begin to understand what people like this and their families lives are like, but it can't be fun.
> AS to whether some one should be operated on at 16 - no idea without living through it myself.



Gender and sexuality aren't the same, though. Your gender doesn't determine your sexuality, as Elton John, George Michael et al demonstrate.
I knew another woman who was married and had children before having a gender reassignment op. As a male, he was a train driver, driving those high-speed trains from London to Scotland. She still does that.
She is sexually attracted to women as she was before.
Sometimes I am thankful that my life is relatively uncomplicated but I have learnt that it isn't your 'bits' or what you choose to do with them that determines what kind of person you are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Sometimes I am thankful that my life is relatively uncomplicated but I have learnt that it isn't your 'bits' or what you choose to do with them that determines what kind of person you are.



Agreed!!!
Jo xxx


----------

